# Preserved Scorpion labeled "Palamnersus"



## satchellwk (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello, 
I recently purchased a framed display containing a tarantula and 2 scorpions. The scorpions are labeled "Palamnersus," however, I cannot find any info on the genus anywhere online, except for more of the preserved ones. The only sliver of info I could find was that they might come from Malaysia. Anyway, I know that the T in there had an outdated name (eurypelma spinicrus instead of Citharacanthus spinicrus) so I was wondering if Palamnersus is an old name. The scorpions appear to be your standard big black pandinus or heterometrus species, but I'm no expert. so, if anyone could ID these guys so i know that I have, it would be greatly appreciated. Here are the pics:










(Sorry the pic is kinda bad) 


Thanks.


----------



## SmileWiper (Jul 2, 2012)

Pandinus imperator.  that what it looks like to me


----------



## satchellwk (Jul 2, 2012)

SmileWiper said:


> Pandinus imperator.  that what it looks like to me


Yeah, that was my first impression as well, but the pedipalps don't look right; not as flattened as Pandinus sp.


----------



## snippy (Jul 2, 2012)

Surely not, look at the color of the telson. For an ID you would have to offer better pictures.

Regards
Finn


----------



## satchellwk (Jul 2, 2012)

How are these for better pics?


----------



## snippy (Jul 2, 2012)

Without being a scorpionidae expert I would still say that good pictures of carapax and chalae would be needed, you should be able to see the granulation.

Regards
Finn


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 2, 2012)

I read Palamnaersus is a really old genus name for what is now Heterometrus so you'd start with it being a Heterometrus sps.


----------



## Michiel (Jul 3, 2012)

It's Palamneus, the old and now invalid name of the genus Heterometrus

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------



## ~Androctonus~ (Jul 3, 2012)

its DEFENATELY NOT p.imperatur.
it is heterometrus sp.


----------



## Kaiser Scorpion (Jul 3, 2012)

As Michiel said, Palamneus (Thorell, 1876) is synonymized with Heterometrus.
That framed display probably is from Thailand. When I was there, there are a lot of scorpions, spiders and insects on sale in every road with the same kind of display.


Besides the species is H. laoticus (or H. petersii).


----------



## Philth (Jul 3, 2012)

Kaiser Scorpion said:


> As Michiel said, Palamneus (Thorell, 1876) is synonymized with Heterometrus.
> That framed display probably is from Thailand. When I was there, there are a lot of scorpions, spiders and insects on sale in every road with the same kind of display.


I agree, and these things are often sold with any made up names.  The spider labeled Eurypelma Spinicrus aka _Citharacanthus spinicrus_ is commonly tagged in these frames for whatever reason.  _C. spinicrus_ is a spider from Cuba, and has nothing to do with whats collected in Thailand ect, where these things are made.

later, Tom


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Jul 4, 2012)

SmileWiper said:


> Pandinus imperator.  that what it looks like to me


Definitely not.  You should spend more time lurking and less time posting for now before misinforming others


----------



## satchellwk (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the helpful info! So, is it agreed that it's Heterometrus laoticus? Also, would you think that the outdated names might mean that this is an older piece, or just that whoever made it had no idea what they were doing? (I did buy it in an antique shop, and it cost a bit more than I would have liked).


----------



## Bayushi (Jul 4, 2012)

GiantVinegaroon said:


> Definitely not.  You should spend more time lurking and less time posting for now before misinforming others


Since when is stating an opinion mis-informing?  They never said it was definitely P imp, just that it looked like P imp to them.   Instead of being a 4channer and telling someone to "Lurk Moar", maybe take the time to    point out the difference between hets and P imps. It's hard for people to learn when there is no one teaching them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2nscorpx (Jul 4, 2012)

satchellwk said:


> Thanks everyone for the helpful info! So, is it agreed that it's Heterometrus laoticus? Also, would you think that the outdated names might mean that this is an older piece, or just that whoever made it had no idea what they were doing? (I did buy it in an antique shop, and it cost a bit more than I would have liked).


It could be older, or they may have found the old, invalid genus and decided to use it because it was in an antique shop...the rest is none of my business.


----------



## Michiel (Jul 5, 2012)

Even the old name was misspelled, so this is most probably a modern souvenir...I have a frame with two H.laoticus labelled "desert scorpion", which is of course rediculous and hilarious...tourist crap and not made by some one with interest in natural history....the animals are caught by the bucket and put in frames and key chains

On the other hand, Bing Bang Bongs' kids gotta eat to

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Jul 6, 2012)

Bayushi said:


> Since when is stating an opinion mis-informing?  They never said it was definitely P imp, just that it looked like P imp to them.   Instead of being a 4channer and telling someone to "Lurk Moar", maybe take the time to    point out the difference between hets and P imps. It's hard for people to learn when there is no one teaching them.


It was rather harsh, wasn't it?  I apologize and will cease making more posts like that.


----------



## Bayushi (Jul 6, 2012)

GiantVinegaroon said:


> It was rather harsh, wasn't it?  I apologize and will cease making more posts like that.


I wasn't trying to be an A-hole, it's just this is one of the few forums I go to that hasn't been turned into a complete newbie smashing ground.  After re-reading my post, I think, it seemed a bit harsh myself.

I am going to start proof reading my posts to see if they seem douchebaggish (is that a word?) and edit appropriately.


----------



## Philth (Jul 7, 2012)

Bayushi said:


> I am going to start proof reading my posts to see if they seem douchebaggish (is that a word?) .


See this

Later, Tom


----------

